# what happend to rhinestoneexchange.com



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

Hello,

Anyone know what happened to www.rhinestoneexchange.com ?
I really like the site and was just about to upload a bunch of designs when it disappeared.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Arnold said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know what happened to www.rhinestoneexchange.com ?
> I really like the site and was just about to upload a bunch of designs when it disappeared.


The site is still up and running, unfortunately someone thinks it is fun to attack my site. Most of the How to videos were attacked and the forums were spammed. About 300 members had to be banned. 

I have updated the site and plugged some security holes. 

None of the designs were compromised the upload and download links have been tested. If you are still having problems accessing the site send me your IP address and log in information. You may have been placed on the ban list by mistake.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay I must be banned all I get is a white screen. I just sent you a Private message.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Sick, what kind of Admin help do you need with the site? I don't have a lot of time, but maybe I can pitch in here and there to help out. It's a great site and I'd love to see it stay up and begin to thrive. I just pulled a ton of stuff to post, and hopefully we can spark a new interest in the site.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2007)

You know I am sitting here thinking and getting mad. I have had websites attacked and even had one totally wiped out now I mistakenly get banned because of evil ******* they really need to start hunting down these people and chop some fingers off.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

What I need on the site is admins that can check registered users to verify they are real people, approve uploaded designs, and prune spam out of the forums. Right now SunDevil and I are the only admins and he has basically been taking care of the site by himself for the past 6 months. He is doing a great job but it just isn't fair for me to dump everything on him. 

The attack was launched through an E107 exploit, keeping the website updated would have prevented it so that is all on me. I will remake the how to video's when I get time. I will email those who want to help sometime this week and will get you set up.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Sick, since I gave the complicated softball/baseball burst design, does that qualify for full membership?


----------



## greenmachine (Oct 31, 2008)

sickpuppy, I sent you a PM


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> Sick, since I gave the complicated softball/baseball burst design, does that qualify for full membership?


Did you purchase the baseball design from Falcon Design & Graphics - Direct-to-Garment (DTG) printing and rhinestones in Atlanta, GA?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread. Feel free to contact the member directly about their site


----------

